# 8.1-release



## bsd10 (Jul 18, 2010)

Why did my last update put me at 8.1-RELEASE today? /usr/src/UPDATING says


```
20100720:
        8.1-RELEASE.
```


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 18, 2010)

```
% uname -r
8.1-RELEASE
```

Release builds are started afaik.


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 18, 2010)

Is that a problem?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 18, 2010)

It means that, assuming nothing really ugly turns up at the last minute, the source is considered final for 8.1-RELEASE, & they're building the images now which will be propagated to the mirrors, & the announcement will be on the 20th*.

Not confusing to me, at least.



* in the dim & distant past (damn well back in the year one), when slashdot was slightly more important than fark this used to happen a lot.


----------

